# [Dringend] T-Online email: wie kann ich den Spam-Ordner ansehen?



## Herbboy (10. März 2009)

Ich erwarte ne mail und hab den Verdacht, dass die im Spam-Ordner bei Tonline gelandet ist. Über die TO-website kann ich meine emails anzeigen und auch auf "Spam" klicken, dort steht dann aber nur

_"Der Ordner "Spam" dient zur separaten Sammlung von
unerwünschten Spam-eMails (Werbe-eMails).

Um diesen Ordner nutzen zu können, ist die Anmeldung für den
Dienst „T-Online Spamschutz“ erforderlich.

„T-Online Spamschutz“ bietet einen wirksamen Schutz vor Spam-
eMails."_

beim menü "psmfilter" kann ich nur einstellen, ob spam direkt abgewiesen werden soll oder im SPAM-ordner landen soll (das ist auch aktiviert)

aber ich kann den Ordner nicht ansehen, und wenn ich weterklicke und suche finde ich nur infos. was der spamfilter so alles kann und dass ich nen erweiterten Schutz bestellen kann - ich will aber nur im Spam-Ordner nachsehen!


----------



## shimmyrot (10. März 2009)

Bei Arcor kommt man beim Menüpunkte Spam auch nur zu den Einstellungen, der richtige Ordner befindet sich im Posteingang, wo es dann eine extra Auflistung der einzelnen Ordner gibt. Vllt ist das ja bei Tonline auch so.


----------



## Herbboy (10. März 2009)

shimmyrot am 10.03.2009 16:15 schrieb:
			
		

> Bei Arcor kommt man beim Menüpunkte Spam auch nur zu den Einstellungen, der richtige Ordner befindet sich im Posteingang, wo es dann eine extra Auflistung der einzelnen Ordner gibt. Vllt ist das ja bei Tonline auch so.




nee, das ist IMHO nicht so. es sieht so aus:

http://s11b.directupload.net/images/090310/hxlui9oy.jpg   

und man sieht im menü links auch "posteingang" und "gesendet" usw. - wenn ich da drauf klicke, kommen auch ganz normal die mails, nur bei "Spam" kommt dann das wie im Bild, und man sieht im Hintegrund auch so halbtransparent die Dinge wie "Antworten" und "Weiterleiten", die halt nicht aktiv sind im Gegensatz zu den anderen Ordnern.



ps: is aber nicht mehr dringend, die mail kam eben doch noch an.


----------



## Mothman (10. März 2009)

Vielleicht hilft das hier: http://www.antispam.de/wiki/T-Online

Auszug:


> Dieser Spamschutz ist bei t-online zunächst bei der Einrichtung des Mailkontos nicht eingeschaltet. Man kann ihn aber nachträglich im Service-Portal aktivieren.
> 
> Um Zugriff auf das Kundencenter zu erhalten, ist im Service-Portal zuerst ein Login über den t-online-Netzausweis nötig.
> 
> Dann kann man im Kundencenter unter "Sicherheit" den kostenlosen Basic-Spamschutz aktivieren.


----------



## Herbboy (10. März 2009)

Mothman am 10.03.2009 16:36 schrieb:
			
		

> Vielleicht hilft das hier: http://www.antispam.de/wiki/T-Online



oh man, sogar MIT berschreibung musste ich 5min suchen...  

aber LOL: "_Kundencenter-Administration
Aus technischen Gründen steht diese Funktion zurzeit leider nicht zur Verfügung._"

vlt. geht der spamordner ja nur wg. techn.problemen nicht, denn ich MEINE ich hätte den schonmal "freigeschaltet"... ^^


----------



## Mothman (10. März 2009)

Herbboy am 10.03.2009 16:40 schrieb:
			
		

> vlt. geht der spamordner ja nur wg. techn.problemen nicht, denn ich MEINE ich hätte den schonmal "freigeschaltet"... ^^


Tja, da kann dir wohl keiner helfen. Das müsstest du schon selber wissen.


----------

